# Single Parent Help



## SmokeyJoe (12/11/17)

Hi guys and gals

I would like to start a thread for all those single moms and dads, like myself, that needs any kind of advise pertaining to their kids.
For example, behaviour, accedemic, any struggles that you find yourself in that you need advice on.

Raising children is the most difficult and yet most rewarding job there is, however doing it alone is more so. And we all need some help now and then.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (12/11/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hi guys and gals
> 
> I would like to start a thread for all those single moms and dads, like myself, that needs any kind of advise pertaining to their kids.
> For example, behaviour, accedemic, any struggles that you find yourself in that you need advice on.
> ...



@SmokeyJoe This thread is an excellent idea. I've never wanted kids and I can't imagine how difficult it must be to raise them especially alone and especially nowadays when there seems to be so much s..t to deal with. I find raising my two furrkids difficult enough!!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (12/11/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hi guys and gals
> 
> I would like to start a thread for all those single moms and dads, like myself, that needs any kind of advise pertaining to their kids.
> For example, behaviour, accedemic, any struggles that you find yourself in that you need advice on.
> ...


Excellent idea
I have often thought to myself that I have no idea how single parents cope compared to us dual parent set up. 
Much respect and best of luck.
The ideas here may even be of assistance to the rest of us

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (13/11/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------

